# chinese molts



## nebrakacinese (Dec 4, 2010)

Out of the chinese ooth i had their starting on their 4th.instar.I cant believe the size difference.Is it normal for them to act kind of sluggish arterward.Just really surprized me by the size difference


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm really surprised you've gotten any to live from the ooth hatching! :lol:


----------



## nebrakacinese (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks to my new friends in this forum.Several lesson were learned through the process,and if i cant inbreed my nymps i should be looking for some males ,as i have more females than males.Darn this is so much fun.


----------



## dgerndt (Dec 5, 2010)

chinese ne said:


> Thanks to my new friends in this forum.Several lesson were learned through the process,and if i cant inbreed my nymps i should be looking for some males ,as i have more females than males.Darn this is so much fun.


Hee hee, yeah Chinese get really big.  It really surprised me how much bigger my Chinese nymph was after he molted. You'll need big enclosures for when they become adults. They grow to around 4 inches or so. And yes, I've noticed that they are rather slow moving after a molt. They need to dry out.

I see you're already addicted to these wonderful creatures. I'm glad you joined us.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 5, 2010)

Laura G said:


> I'm really surprised you've gotten any to live from the ooth hatching! :lol:


I got about 7 Chinese mantids to adult from one ootheca, but I lost many nymphs during the process. &lt;_&lt; I have seen none of the couple hundred mantids that I released.  They are a challenge to raise, but I want to do it again next year because they are so great once they get some size to them.


----------



## nebrakacinese (Dec 5, 2010)

Addicted is not the word........lol.I'm buying some ghost nymps the 1st. of the month,and thank you for welcoming me.


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 8, 2010)

chinese ne said:


> Thanks to my new friends in this forum.Several lesson were learned through the process,and if i cant inbreed my nymps i should be looking for some males ,as i have more females than males.Darn this is so much fun.


Is inbreeding not permitted with your mantis?


----------



## nebrakacinese (Dec 8, 2010)

not particularly just did'nt know if it was good for the offspring


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 8, 2010)

chinese ne said:


> not particularly just did'nt know if it was good for the offspring


It's fine for a couple of generations, but after a few it's best to mix it up a little. Don't want captive bred mantids going the way of the pharaohs! :lol:


----------



## nebrakacinese (Dec 8, 2010)

Captive bred mummies.


----------

